# Pigeon Lake access site closing



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Pigeon Lake access site closing 
Consumers Energy needs to block off area early to bring in equipment for upgrade

http://www.thehollandsentinel.net/stories/072904/loc_072904014.shtml
By LESA INGRAHAM, Staff writer, Thursday July 29, 2004

Saturday will be the last day this season anglers can cast their lines into Pigeon Lake or Lake Michigan near the Campbell power plant. 

The angler access site on the north side of the lake will close for the season Sunday. 

The access site is closing earlier -- it is normally open until Oct. 15 -- so Consumers Energy can bring in equipment to upgrade the Campbell plant, said Dennis McKee, public affairs manager at the plant. 

Consumers is in the process of a $350 million project to upgrade emission controls systems at the plant. Closing the access site early will allow Consumers to bring equipment-filled barges into the channel leading to Pigeon Lake. 

"I know the public is going to be inconvenienced because of having the public access site closed, but we are fortunate to have several opportunities in Ottawa County," McKee said. "Once we're done, it will be better for the environment." 

The fishing site and pier opened in 2000, creating the only public land fishing site on Lake Michigan in Port Sheldon Township. 

Caleb Gritter, manager of American Tackle Outfitters in Holland Township, said the Pigeon Lake access site is popular with area anglers. 

"Right now they're getting perch off the pier," Gritter said. He added that while the site is popular, anglers wished it was open earlier in the spring and wasn't closed until later in the year. 

"It's a good place when the brown trout and salmon run, but I don't think it's open out there then anyway," Gritter said. 

This year the site didn't open until mid-May, when it usually opens on April 15. The opening was delayed as part of the same upgrade project. 

Contact Lesa Ingraham at [email protected] com or (616) 546-4279


----------

